# to dine out on a story



## françoisdevictoria

Bonjour,
Je cherche l'équivalent de "to dine out on a story" en français. Quelle serait plus précisément la traduction de : "how long are you going to dine out on that?"
Merci par avance


----------



## Uncle Bob

There is "nous rabattre les oreilles" but I don't know if there is anything closer.


----------



## Topsie

Uncle Bob said:


> There is "nous rabattre les oreilles" but I don't know if there is anything closer.


"nous rabattre les oreilles" has a negative connotation, whereas "dine out" means people will invite you especially to hear your account of what happened!


----------



## Uncle Bob

But in françoisdevictoria's sentence it is used negatively.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

[L'expression est *re*_battre les oreilles_, mais c'est vrai qu'on entend souvent *ra*_battre_]

Il y a aussi, toujours dans la veine négative, _tu vas nous ressasser ça pendant combien de temps ?_


----------



## archijacq

faire ses choux gras de cette histoire/affaire ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I see the idea as "Pendant combien de temps (encore) vas-tu  [or maybe even 'comptes-tu'?] te faire inviter pour raconter cette histoire?" Put this way, this also has a somewhat negative connotation.


----------



## Micia93

"Pendant combien de temps vas-tu nous faire ce pataquès"?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

PS, Welcome, françoisdevictoria!


----------



## Melode

Perhaps: "Pendant combien de temps vas-tu être invité à dîner pour raconter cette histoire?" or "Pendant combien de temps penses-tu être invité à dîner pour parler de ça?", or, if it's negative, "Pendant encore combien de temps..."
I don't think there is an expression for that in French.


----------



## Micia93

Plutôt "pendant combien de temps vas-tu rester dîner pour ...", non?


----------



## petit1

S'il te plaît, on ne va pas passer le dîner là-dessus.


----------



## Micia93

petit1 said:


> S'il te plaît, on ne va pas passer le dîner là-dessus.


 
Je pense que c'est vraiment ça!


----------



## SwissPete

The original expression is identical to "milk it for all it's worth", which was discussed *here*.


----------



## Lucky19

archijacq said:


> faire ses choux gras de cette histoire/affaire ?



Je ne crois pas que "faire ses choux gras de" convienne ici au contexte.

Tu vas nous la seriner encore longtemps, ton histoire ?


----------



## Budd

SwissPete said:


> The original expression is identical to "milk it for all it's worth", which was discussed *here*.



Not always or necessarily, Pete. To dine out on (x) can be neutral and usually is, e.g., I've been dining out on that story about the stupid cable company for years, and people love it because it strikes a chord with them. In other words, the story (or other thing) is interesting and, you could say, often turns a bad moment into a series of minor triumphs with each telling of it. You can certainly say, exasperated, "How long are you going to dine out on that story," if someone keeps repeating it, but by and large it is not as negative as milk it for all it's worth.

And, no, it has nothing to do with promoting or scoring dinner invitations.


----------



## Micia93

Je rejoins encore Petit avec une variante moderne "on va pas y passer le réveillon!"


----------



## Budd

Micia and Petit, your suggestions are good for the negative perception, i.e., the person's becoming a bore. But what if you're saying it about yourself?


----------



## Lly4n4

Si je comprends bien, la personne "sert" souvent cette anecdote à table ? Ou peut-être "remettre cette anecdote sur la table (/sur le tapis)" pour garder l'idée de manger avec l'aspect un peu négatif du rabâchage ? 
J'ai du mal à voir une expression correspondante, on aurait tendance à paraphraser en français :
"Lors des réceptions, je contais/resservais souvent cette désastreuse histoire de télégramme."


----------



## Micia93

Budd said:


> Micia and Petit, your suggestions are good for the negative perception, i.e., the person's becoming a bore. But what if you're saying it about yourself?



Simply "bon, je ne vais pas y passer le réveillon" ou, en moins familier, "je ne vais pas épiloguer"


----------



## Chimel

Lly4n4 said:


> Si je comprends bien, la personne "sert" souvent cette anecdote à table ? Ou peut-être "remettre cette anecdote sur la table (/sur le tapis)" pour garder l'idée de manger avec l'aspect un peu négatif du rabâchage ?
> J'ai du mal à voir une expression correspondante, on aurait tendance à paraphraser en français :
> "Lors des réceptions, je contais/resservais souvent cette désastreuse histoire de télégramme."


Mais non, vous y êtes, je pense, avec _servir_ ou _resservir, _pas besoin de paraphraser. "I've been dining out on that story about ... for years" : "C'est une anecdote/histoire que j'ai resservie à table pendant des années". C'est ce que je dirais, en tout cas.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime la suggestion de Chimel (inspirée de celle de Lly4n4) pour le côté positif mentionné par Budd. 

Mon effort :
_- Mon histoire (à propos de cet imbécile de câblo-opérateur) a alimenté les/nos conversations pendant des années. _


----------



## Itisi

Budd said:


> And, no, it has nothing to do with promoting or scoring dinner invitations.


C''est une façon imagée de dire qu'on ressort toujours la même anecdote, à table ou ailleurs.


----------



## Mikeo38

"to dine out on a story" does not necessarily have a negative connotation. It also doesn't necessarily mean that he bores (the same) people to death with it. It could be an interesting and entertaining story that he enjoys telling; and that guests at a dinner table enjoy hearing. I agree with Budd's first comment.
M


----------



## Budd

Well said, Mikeo38...


----------



## fredr90s

Combien de temps vas-tu rabâcher cette histoire ?


----------



## Budd

Oh, and by the way, to dine out on a story usually has nothing to do with sitting down to dinner. It's figurative, not gastronomical. The story can be retold and re-re-retold anywhere and at any time.


----------



## Micia93

rather familiar : "à chaque fois, je la ressors (cette histoire)"


----------



## trans-latour

Quousque tandem continueras-tu à raconter cette histoire?


----------



## Micia93

heu, jamais entendu "quousque tandem"


----------



## Topsie

*Quousque tandem* 

Discussed here: _*Quo usque tandem abutere, Catilina, patientia nostra?*_


----------



## Micia93

d'accord, mais reconnaissez que l'on n'entend pas cela tous les jours!🙂


----------



## Laurent2018

Il y a toujours (encore) un auditoire pour cette histoire...
Cette histoire fait encore et toujours de l'effet ?


----------



## Nicklondon

Tu la racontes toujours ta petite/ton histoire?


----------

